# Mossy 500 /590



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

Are the differences in these worth the larger price tag of the 590? I just picked up a 500 persuader w 18" barrel...I held and shot both 500 and 590 before I bought...Both had 18" barrels...The 590 was a bit heavier,and kind of front heavy when fully loaded...Aside from that,not much difference other than the obvious....Very nice gun though... I just couldn't see the advantage over the $110 dollar difference in the price tag though...Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Youngster (Sep 21, 2009)

M500 has proven to be better in MY eyes. Not many M500's have messed up compared to the amount of 590's that I've seen. I like my maverick88 [basically a m500]. I have a hunting and HD barrel. Has everything I need. 

Good choice.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Yeah, but I can put a bayonet on my 590 if it gets REALLY SERIOUS.....


----------

